# Plant recommendation for Chicago suburbs



## g2knee (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello, 
I'm curious about beekeeping, but for now my wife and I are working on setting up a bee-friendly garden.

I've got small drainage ditch that my riding mower doesn't fit into, so there are all kinds of wild weeds growing there -- and it's kind of ugly. Does anyone have recommendations for a flowering plant that enjoys full/partial sun and doesn't mind getting its "feet wet"? One that will feed the bees, of course.

Thanks!


----------



## xphoney (Nov 7, 2014)

Try Marsh Marigolds.


----------



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

I have seen cardinal flower grow in ditch muck and they thrive where they are partially hidden by other plants so might work- they will grow to 3-4 feet high, red and narrow, and are really nice but don't flower until mid/late summer by me. check Stock Seed Company- they have great service and have mixes that are designed for waste and ditch type of planting. B


----------



## JC1 (Jan 27, 2014)

From one of my many lists...here are a few that you can probably order online from a nursery. Swamp Milkweed, Boneset, Joe Pye-Weed, Cup Plant, New England Aster, and Sneezeweed. These are plants that are native to at least the Great Lakes area. They should do fine in wetter areas, as long as they are not totally flooded.


----------

